# Drag Stang Finally "DONE"



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I switch from 1/64 to 1/24 diecast and also 1/24 model kits. Here is a plastic model Mustang I have been building for about 6 months I am finally calling it "DONE" .To the case it goes for now... I can now start the same process all over with another green Police/Drag Stang I converted from a police car to a drag car. I purchased the Police Stang first and was disappointed to find you could only be built stock or as a police car. I located several parts to convert it to a drag Stang and forming my own cowl hood. Then they released the "Drag Stang!!!*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Now to complete the Police/Drag Stang...*







*Pieces I located to convert the interior, including a scratch built roll cage....*


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Great looking build sir ............ very nicely done


----------

